# USA vs. Imported????



## Horsemover (Dec 7, 2012)

When looking at many of the Nikons on various sites I notice they have imported and USA models.  What is the general consensus here?


----------



## SCraig (Dec 7, 2012)

If you purchase an imported model then you will have ZERO warranty support from Nikon USA.  If it breaks under warranty be prepared to argue with Nikon IN THE COUNTRY OF ORIGIN to get it repaired.  Nikon USA will NOT repair it.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 7, 2012)

All the models are "built" overseas.  The "USA" models mean that Nikon imported them to the US via their own distribution system, and then distributed those cameras to the retailer.  Nikon provides a warranty on the "USA" model.

The "imported" model is the identical camera... only Nikon didn't import it into the US.  Instead the camera retailer found an out-of-country distributer from which to buy the cameras and imported them on their own.  These are "gray market" cameras and, as such, Nikon will not honor the warranty (btw, Canon has the same policy so this isn't just a Nikon restriction.)  Usually the retailer will claim that THEY will provide a warranty by servicing the camera (this means you trust that the store has knowledgeable techs and can get the parts.)

The only exception I know of regarding buying a non-USA body (or lens) is that you ARE allowed to buy a body or lens while you're traveling abroad.  Nikon WILL honor the warranty of a non-USA camera if, and only if, you can PROVE you were out of the country when you purchased the camera.  You may want to save some proof that you physically purchased the camera while you were out of the country and didn't just order it via the Internet.  A receipt from the foreign retail would be essential and it might not hurt to save your airline and hotel receipts as evidence that you actually did travel to that foreign country when you bought the camera.

I find that I personally look at the price difference.  If the "imported" camera or lens is $25 cheaper than the "USA" model then I consider my time to be worth a lot more than $25.  For the money... I just don't want to deal with the risk and hassle of trying to have "imported" gear serviced.  If the savings were large enough that it'd be well worth my time to put up with that hassle then I might be tempted.  So far the savings have never been enough for me to justify the risk.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> (btw, Canon has the same policy so this isn't just a Nikon restriction.)




Canon seems to have a variable policy. L grade lenses typically used to all come with an international warranty, so nomatter where they came from Canon would honour the warranty. As of late it seems that equipment from Hong Kong no longer comes with the international warranty - however it seems that items sold in the USA (and they grey market imported into they European markets) still have the international warranty. 

However this is a hazy thing and I think its always under review.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for your replies:thumbup:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 7, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> All the models are "built" overseas.  The "USA" models mean that Nikon imported them to the US via their own distribution system, and then distributed those cameras to the retailer.



AKA - it "fell off the boat"


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > All the models are "built" overseas.  The "USA" models mean that Nikon imported them to the US via their own distribution system, and then distributed those cameras to the retailer.
> ...



 Lets not confuse the issue. 
Grey importing isn't illegal - heck several major stores do it themselves (I think B&H have a grey import listing on their site). It is via a different distribution channel though and thus the warranty changes.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh no. Definitely not illegal. You're not going to get a knock on the door by a customs official.

But I am pretty sure that a good number of this "grey market" stuff has a checkered past. I've seen grey market "Kodak" film from B&H which appeared to be 100% counterfeit.

One must wonder why all these Malaysian cameras are coming into the US at a discount rate.


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

Horsemover said:


> When looking at many of the Nikons on various sites I notice they have imported and USA models.  What is the general consensus here?


 With regard to what, exactly??


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure the discount is equal to the cost that Nikon (or Canon) charges for the US warranty.  Are there any other differences, such as UL ratings, compliance with any federal standards, or even a difference in the manuals?

Yes, B&H as well as Adorama advertise in-house warranties for the grey-market items, though I have no experience with them.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2012)

SCraig said:


> If you purchase an imported model then you will have ZERO warranty support from Nikon USA.  If it breaks under warranty be prepared to argue with Nikon IN THE COUNTRY OF ORIGIN to get it repaired.  Nikon USA will NOT repair it.


That is not entirely true.  U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video

If you buy a Nikon camera/lens/etc from B&H Photo Video that is an 'Import', you would send it to B&H for warranty repair instead of to Nikon USA.

SCraig is correct though that since Import gear does not have a US serial number, Nikon Use won't even do a paid repair.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^that.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 7, 2012)

KmH said:


> That is not entirely true.  U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video
> 
> If you buy a Nikon camera/lens/etc from B&H Photo Video that is an 'Import', you would send it to B&H for warranty repair instead of to Nikon USA.
> 
> SCraig is correct though that since Import gear does not have a US serial number, Nikon Use won't even do a paid repair.



The OP didn't indicate where he was looking to buy something,  he said "Various Sites".   That would only work if he bought it at B&H or Adorama.  But you are right in that I should have mentioned that.  Thanks for pointing it out, guys.


----------

